# Solved: realtek ac'97 audio "cannot start (code10)



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys! This is my first post and I hope I can get some help!

A few days ago, my brother set up may laptop and installed a fresh copy of Windows XP Pro. Everything was all fine until I realized that I had no sound. then I went into Device Manager and found a black exclaimation mark in a yellow bubble on my sound driver, I right-clicked it and went to "Properties". In the text box it said: "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"! I cannot seem to fix this issue! I went to RealTek and downloaded them again but nothings happened. i couldn't find that match on my model...

Operating System: Microsoft Window XP Professional
Os Service Pack: Service Pack 3
CPU Type: Mobile Intel Pentium M 730J, 1600 MHz (12 x 133)
Motherboard Name: Acer Extensa 6600
Motherboard Chipset: Intel Alviso-G i915GM
Bios Type: Phoenix (07/27/05)

Multimedia
Audio Adapter: Intel 82201FBM ICHG-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-2]

Pls!!!! can Someone Help me... pls!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and exact model of the pc


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

Acer Extensa 6601WLMi
directX : 4.09.00.09.04 (Directx9.00)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the audio driver is here
http://www.acer.com.ph/ac/en/PH/content/drivers
you will need to choose 6600 as the model

download and install that audio driver
unzip the file and run the setup program


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

ok thnks... ill try it now..


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

i finished download it then when i install a setup.exe theres a box that say "ERROR Driver installation failed: could not find the device for this driver." .... i dnt know what im gonna do?...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i finished download it then when i install a setup.exe theres a box that say "ERROR Driver installation failed: could not find the device for this driver." .... i dnt know what im gonna do?...


would you do the following
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

*pci\ven_8086&dev_266e&subsys_00661025&rev_04
**pci\ven_8086&dev_266e&subsys_00661025
**pci\ven_8086&dev_266e&cc_040100
**pci\ven_8086&dev_266e&cc_0401*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

seems to point to a via driver 


> 0x266E
> Chip Number:	VIA Technologies Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (W
> Chip Description:	.VT8231, VT8233/A/C, VT8235, VT8237/R, VT8251 Southbrid
> Notes:	http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp


from this page
http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp
zip file
http://downloads.viaarena.com/drivers/audio/68MU220b.zip

and has an XP folder and .inf file

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to install the driver from Device Manager if the download is a INF file*

If the download is a Zip or RAR type of file
First extract the files from the zip/rar file onto your PC into a folder of their own

then the steps are

>Start Globe
>Devices and Printers
>File > select - Device Manager
open up network adapters
right-click on the adapter
Then click on Update Driver
Select on "seach driver on computer"
Then insert the path of your INF file (the folder you extracted the zip/rar file into)
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

Full instructions are here
*Link to instructions for windows 7*
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/update-drivers-windows-7.htm

*Link to instructions for windows vista*
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/updatedrvvista.htm

*Link to instructions for windows XP *
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/updatedriverxp.htm

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

>Start Globe
>Devices and Printers
>File > select - Device Manager
open up network adapters
right-click on the adapter
Then click on Update Driver
Select on "seach driver on computer"
Then insert the path of your INF file (the folder you extracted the zip/rar file into)
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.



i open up now my network adapter then theres a "Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated Controller", "Huawei mobile connect - 3g network card", "intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection"... where can i click update driver?...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> then I went into Device Manager and found a black exclaimation mark in a yellow bubble on my sound driver,


 is that the place that you posted the codes from - then thats where you also do the update

my mistake 
ignore this line
*open up network adapters*


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

i did all the instruction but theres a box that say "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware" and "Cannot Continue the hardware Update wizard : the wizard could not find a better match for your hardware than the software you currently have installed."


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

strange we have your title - say realtek, the support site has a different name and the ven/dev codes say via

can we see a device manager screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

only problem is realtek ac'97 audio.....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> only problem is realtek ac'97 audio.....


 yes, and thats where the issue is - as we are getting different information 
can we see a screen shot ?


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/27082012002.jpg/
i upload it here


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i did all the instruction but theres a box that say "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware" and "Cannot Continue the hardware Update wizard : the wizard could not find a better match for your hardware than the software you currently have installed."


 can you describe what you did?

you have quite a few missing drivers you will need to goto the acer site and download the drivers for the other devices

can you download www.belarc.com onto that PC and post back details of the main board model


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

i open a "device manager" then i right click the realtek ac97 audio to "update driver" then theres a box with say "Cannot Continue the hardware Update wizard : the wizard could not find a better match for your hardware than the software you currently have installed."then when manually search it, and when i patch the winxp or the inf and i click ok, theres another box w/ say "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware"....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

read the XP link I posted above - here it is again
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/updatedriverxp.htm

and look at point 6 
and folllow those instructions and point to the folder you extracted the zip file into - have you done that ?
then open the XP folder and it should see the .inf file


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

i follow the instruction from 1-12 and when i hit a ok button a box appear ans said "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware" then when i press ok button, it always back to no. 12....


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks 4 ur help i appreciate ur help, my speaker works now... i only follow the instruction all over again, just step by step...thanks a lot...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know



> you have quite a few missing drivers you will need to goto the acer site and download the drivers for the other devices


----------



## djcapricorn (Aug 26, 2012)

ok thanks again...


----------

